# Backwater Bay/River Boat Launch



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I live at Scenic and I10 and was wondering if there is a boat launch that is easily accessible if I trailered my 17 foot flats boat to Blackwater Bay? I have never fished that area, but would appreciate any help or info on where to begin. I am strictly a saltwater fly fisherman and would like to find some decent grass flats to drift. I don't know if other forum members have found this to be true, but there seems to be a drastic decline in the quality and size of the grass flats in the ICW. Fished Big Sabine the other day for the first time in a long time and was shocked at the condition of the grass beds. I fish Escambia some but was wondering if Blackwater may run a bit clearer or have more grass? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You've got the Swamp House and Jims Fish camp both off of Hwy 90. Where Scenic and 90 meet. Swamp House would probably be your best bet. It's at the base of the first bridge heading east.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks konz, sorry, but I may not be making myself clear. I am trying to find a ramp on Blackwater Bay. I have used both Jim's and the Swamphouse, along with Archie Glover for Escambia Bay, but I am trying to venture a bit more to the East. And am curious if the water flows a bit more clear or even tannin stained in the Blackwater? Thought that since it is a smaller river system it may not get as much sediment.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Those open to Escambia Bay. If you go over the Bay on the interstate there is a launch besides the old Nicols Seafood restaurant, as well as two launches in Bagdad. Firehouse and shell. PM if you need more directions


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You can lauch at bagdad boat ramp their address is 7025 Dorrs Fence St. Milton fl 32583. Also there is launch on south blackwater bay on the very southern end of Ward Basin Rd. Couey's Fish Camp is the name of it.When youcross over the blackwater bridge on I-10get off at the next exit (WardBasin Rd) turn right and head south till the road ends. There is a fish camp on the right that has a small launch.This ramp would be your best option asit cuts off the boat ride dramaticly to get to fishable flats.

<SPAN class=style78>


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope that was my fault.......typing before thinking. I would suggest the ones in bagdad. My mistake!


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Overman and Water Street is the location of Shell launch and Bain Dr. is the old Nichols launch. These put you on the West side of the bay.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

1st, there are not a lot of grass beds in Blackwater, that is different kind of fishing. Marsh grasses are more prevalent, and mud flats.......but there are some beds up around the I10 bridge, East side.

Marquis Bayou - County ramp, real nice facility

Nichols Seafood- its a pay ramp, not sure of the cost

Oyster pile in Bagdad, County

garcon point has a small ramp, not much parking, but a 17ft'r should be fine

here's a link to all of our ramps

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html

Tip, I would suggest that is you want to fly fish, you look for the Marshes and Mud Flats, as the water cools, that area will light up!

good Luck


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input, this will be of some help. Would those of you that have fished Blackwater say the water is any clearer than Escambia or is it about the same?


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

It's about the same, depends on the amount of rain. Blackwater bay does seem to clear a little faster then Escambia bay.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Google "Santa Rosa Boat Ramps" click on Santa Rosa Parks and Recreation Boat ramps. They list all boat ramps and have maps to each. Oyster Pile boat ramp in a good one. I lauch my 23 footer there.


----------

